

RedisToGo is now offering Redis Hosting in AWS US-West-2 - usiegj00
http://blog.togo.io/news/redistogo-now-available-in-aws-us-west/

======
JonnieCache
I don't want to be that guy making the pointlessly critical comment, but what
is the use case for an in-memory database on the other side of an ethernet
link? Even if you're in the same datacenter it's going to be slow, no?

I get that startups need to move fast in order to validate ideas, but redis is
hardly a chore to set up.

Either way, congrats on the redundancy.

~~~
benarent
Hi Jonnie,

This is a very valid comment, we always recommend having your Redis server as
close as possible to your application server. We're following the lead from
Heroku, which offered this Alpha feature for Postgress in US-WEST
<https://status.heroku.com/incidents/460> .

We've been offering custom HA (master, slave setups) for a while. This is the
first step towards giving our customers more choice for their availability
zones.

Redis 2.6 Sentinel is exciting development and something that we're
experimenting with now it's in the latest Redis release.

Feel free to send me any questions to ben@redistogo.com

------
kernel_sanders
How is security handled for this service?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I have the same question; since <http://redis.io/topics/security> mentions "it
is not a good idea to expose the Redis instance directly to the internet",
even with a strong password, are there specific measures to counter-balance
this in the RedisToGo setup?

Edit: I've contacted RedisToGo to ask them directly.

~~~
benarent
We've put in place the best practices advised by Salvatore.
<http://redis.io/topics/security>. `In general, Redis is not optimized for
maximum security but for maximum performance and simplicity.`

There are few projects building SSL into Redis
<https://github.com/tritondigital/ssl-redis>; but nothing has been fully
adopted by the community yet.

We offer a VPN, SSH and IP restrictions to bolster security. We currently only
offer these to our larger plans, but can offer a custom solution depending on
your requirements.

\- ben@redistogo.com

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Hello Ben - thanks for your reply!

------
level09
isn't this a bit pricy ? why not just drop a medium VPS/server and put redis
on it ?

~~~
Kudos
Because then you're administering your stack components again.

~~~
adrinavarro
But the premium for having it administered (and backed up, and having support,
and the extra stack tools) is a bit too pricy, isn't it?

------
antsam
Too bad our beautiful West Coast is also prone to earthquakes :(

~~~
benarent
and AWS Dublin... is prone to lighting and rainbow attacks.
[http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/08/07/light...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/08/07/lightning-
in-dublin-knocks-amazon-microsoft-data-centers-offline/)

